# Investment property selling.



## All good (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello All.

I am a fairly frequent visitor to KL, and I have recently decided I would like to buy an investment property there (or more).

I have contacted Maybank and I will be issuing an application soon, I just have one question that I think language got in the way off getting answered.

If I purchase a property in Malaysia, is there any penalties for foreigners when I come to sell it? Also is there any penalties for selling investment properties in general?

In Australia, if we sell an investment property, we have to include any profit made onto our income so we get taxed quite highly on selling investment properties. Also, a new law states that foreign owners must sell their homes if they leave the country. So I was just wondering if there are any similar issues in Malaysia.

Thanks in advance.


----------

